# How to clean poo stuck to the butt



## Alpaca

Miu is a long haired domestic tabby. You can imagine what happens when the butt fur gets a bit long....

With no prior experience in butt cleaning assistance, Miu has no idea that asides from herself, someone else can clean her butt!

So, here's some steps and tips that worked for me to help out some first time cat owners:

I held her upside down in my arms. I'm right handed. My left arm cradled her and I also flipped her tail down towards the floor with my left fingers as I cleaned with my right hand. She struggled for a while, but when she realized I meant business, she calmed down and ceased to move. I removed the big piece that was stuck, careful to not smoosh it. Then I was able to even use some scissors to clip the fecal caked fur and also able to apply a warm/hot water moistened paper towel to wash it up a bit. 

Since this is the first time, she would stay still and then attempt some struggles. I held fast, then she'd stop. I talked gently to her and made sure I used warm to hot water on her butt. I was able to even clean her anus too. Kinda funny cuz her foot was against my cheek. It's quite warm!

After this 'ordeal', I gave her a big piece of tasty freeze dried chicken breast treat. She totally appreciated that part! Of course, Rocky the dog comes in at that moment and I have to give a piece to him too. 

And yes, next time I go to the vet, she gets a nice butt shave!


----------



## catloverami

With blunt nose scissors, trim fur back from the anus about 1-1/2 inches. This will keep the poo from sticking into her fur. If it still gets tangled, just trim back the breeches a little shorter. This is a DIY job that is easy to do and doesn't require a vet visit.


----------



## Alpaca

Your method is only possible if your cat doesn't claw your arms to ribbons first. When I attempted the similar version I outlined above, I was lucky to come out of it fairly unscathed asides from a few scratches here and there. She was hissing at me, but I was able to talk her out of it and she backed down.

When she was spayed, I got the vet to shave her butt and I totally loved it. It's almost like seeing your lawn trimmed after it's been long for a while. Neat and tidy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Alpaca said:


> When she was spayed, I got the vet to shave her butt and I totally loved it. It's almost like seeing your lawn trimmed after it's been long for a while. Neat and tidy.




Laughing out loud! Good comparrison!

Its funny what brings us contentment! A newly shaved butt!


----------



## GeorgesMom

I just had this fun with Freddie this morning. He was flopping around in his litter box like a fish-You could tell he was frantically thinking "Get it off!!! Get it off!!!" 

He is apparently a fairly logical little cat because he was pressing his butt down on top of the litter, thinking, i guess, if it didn't *drop* off then maybe contact with the litter would do it.

Once I got the offending poop cleared away, I noticed him squinting. His flailings had ended up getting a couple of grains of litter in his right eye, poor dude. I very carefully got that out with the corner of a tissue and he immediately relaxed and was very grateful!


----------



## Alpaca

Oh I had the pleasure of rescuing Miu from a case of the dingleberries this morning. The indication I got was a loud rhythmic thump thump of the thing as she sat on a ledge with her tail hanging over the edge and waving. I'm like what IS that noise....OH. And I grabbed her like a football to the laundry room for dingleberry maintenance.

But wow, I'm amazed. She relaxed as I had her upside down again and cleaned her up. I'm happy that she allowed me to cut some more of the offending fur snowpants that was developing. I can't wait til next Wed for the butt shave!


----------



## Feisty Kitten

I have the poo problem with my persians. I usually dunk their bum in warm water and swish around a bit with a glove on. They hate me after. 

I do cut it away if I can, but if not, they go in the sink!


----------



## kitty13

We have the poo problem with our Manx, BooBoo. Apparently this is an issue with manx kitties because they are missing the tail structure and the other muscles, etc. that come along with that structure. Boo actually lets us sit him in a sink full of water so he can soak and then shampoo. lol I bet he'd appreciate being shaved like someone mentioned earlier!


----------

